# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Ramadan Ideas/Thoughts and Recipes

## Sphinx

With ramadan coming up right around the corner, I thought that we could post some of our popular ramadan recipes and ideas for sehri and iftar. 

What things do you normally make during ramadan? please share.

----------


## RAHEN

in sehri i take lassi with ghee wali roti.
lassi is made easily...buy the yoghurt for 1 cup add 3 cups of water with salt according to your taste.
ghee wali roti is made with flour, salt, ghee and water...mix all and make it a type of roti.

----------


## Tulip

Nice topic.
I usually make eggs, chapati and a cup of tea.

----------


## lost girl

eating dates in ramadan is very common

but I like it more when I make nice something with it

so I got this recipe that I hope you like

INGREDIENTS
1 cup dates, pitted and chopped 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 cup boiling water 
1 cup white sugar 
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 pinch salt 
1 tablespoon butter 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 cup white sugar 
1 pinch salt 
4 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 cup chopped walnuts 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 


DIRECTIONS
1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 C). Grease and flour two 8 inch round cake pans. Set aside. Put dates in a bowl with soda and pour boiling water on top. Set a side. 
2)In a large mixing bowl, mix together 1 cup sugar, 2 1/2 cups flour and 1 cup chopped walnuts. Add egg, 1 teaspoon vanilla, pinch of salt and tablespoon butter. Mix to combine. Finally, stir in chopped dates with liquid. Mix well. Pour batter into prepared pans. 
3)Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. Cake will pull away from sides of pans and be golden brown. 
4)In a medium saucepan, combine buttermilk, 1 cup sugar, pinch of salt and 4 tablespoons flour. Cook on medium heat until thickened. Stir in 1 teaspoon vanilla and remaining cup of walnuts. 
5)Spread mixture between layers and on top of cake. Let filling run down the sides of cake.

----------


## Tulip

oh thanks Sphinx, i would love to come again here for more sehar/aftar recipes.

----------

